# Online supply stores. Good and bad places to buy.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Post your experiences with any online tack/supply stores. This will possibly help people to find a good place to order their stuff online and hopefully prevent anyone from getting screwed by someplace that has horrible customer service.

I do a lot of my shopping in these sites and I have been very satisfied with their prices, shipping, customer service, and quality of products so far.

Valley Vet
Schneiders
NRS World
State Line Tack
Horse Friendly.com

These two sites are on the lower end of quality and you do have to be more cautious and investigate the stuff that you buy from them, especially leather goods. I normally get my rope halters and grooming equipment from them as it's cheaper there.
Horse.com
Chicks Saddlery

I really haven't had any bad experiences with anywhere I've shopped online so far.

So please, share the companies that you like and the ones you will never shop from again. If you give a bad review, please give us a reason why. It doesn't have to be detailed unless you really want to, but it would be good to know if they had rude customer service people, they charged you but never shipped your order, they 'conveniently' forgot that you had an order with them and you never received it, if they won't respond to calls/emails, that sort of thing.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I have never heard of Horse Friendly. That looks interesting.

I agree on the others.


I do most of my shopping with Smartpak. Love their customer service.

I get very frustrated with Dover since you seem to have to look through every published catalog to get the best price. If you just look on the website for a product you are not necessarily getting their current sale price.

ETA - Smartpak does not ship internationally.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

The only place I have ordered from was Greenhawk. I love Greenhawk! We have a store not too far from here, it's in Halifax (which to get there is like 5-6 hour drive) We have very good customer service when we went to the store and they have lots of equipment and tack as well as show clothes (Mostly english...) 

They have good quality stuff. We have also ordered online, we got stirrups, stirrup leathers and a girth (all english) that are very good quality and not too expensive! 

We have also ordered from our local feed store, it was only a bit that had plastic covering the metal that half broke off after a little while. So we went and looked at the bits again and told the workers what happened and they were very nice! We ordered a new bit that was rubber instead AND they said to use a O-ring snaffle from the shop and said if we wanted to keep it after our new bit came we could pay for it then... So good experience! LOL


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I have mainly just gotten rope equipment from Horse friendly so I can't say much on their leather goods (what few they have). Their reins/leadropes are very nice though.

ETA: Ray, would you mind including a link to the website that you use. That way, folks can just link from here instead of having to search for it.  Thanks.


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

i like buying from pleasant ridge there really good you get it fast  and its cheap but good conditions. Plus if you order over 100$ its free shipping


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I really like Adams Horse Supply. They have good deals on the leather conditioner I use. I also purchased a Wintec for a client from them. They offer free shipping plus either a fittings package or full gullet kit with the Wintecs, which makes their prices the best around. Their customer service is excellent, and they're a smaller company. I try to support small to medium sized businesses when I can.
Welcome To AdamsHorseSupplies

I use horse.com or valleyvet.com for dewormers, medical, tack room stuff, etc. Big D's has some of the best prices on supplements around, Big Dee's Tack & DogHouse Pet Supplies I use either Valley Vet or KV Vet Supply for prescription medications, like bute, ace, banemine, etc. Your vet can call or fax in an prescription.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Best experience ever: Horse Supplements, Equestrian Clothing & Horse Tack - SmartPak and Horse Supplies, Pet Supplies, Farm Supplies, Goat Supplies - Valley Vet Supply 

Good experience: JeffersEquine.com, Dover Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian. (love the store itself, shipping can be on slower side), Horse Supplies, Dewormers, Equine Supplements & Tack - Horse.com (cheapy stuff, but nice service). 

Not so good experience: Horse Supplies & Horse Tack HorseLoverZ.com


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

These are my favorites, in order from best to least.

jeffersequine.com (Offers free shipping on orders over $49 and they ship really fast. I buy wormer from them and other little stuff. Their stuff seems to be priced the best.)

horse.com (I get little stuff from them too. They used to be cheaper than Jeffers, but their prices have gone up a little recently.)

smartpak.com (Supplements, of course. Great service!)

chicksaddlery.com (Their shipping is expensive as well as some of their stuff, but I have gotten a good quality leather saddle for a good price from there believe it or not!)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

ValleyVet has really good customer service. I ordered a value pack of SMB3s because they came with free bell boots all for $100. They notified me the next day that the bell boots were on back order and said I wouldn't get them for a month or so. They got them in 2 weeks later and sent them to me the next day. 

Smith Brothers has Western products. It's part of Dover and I've never ordered anything from them, but I creep through their website often. 

SmartPak also has awesome customer service.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm a fan of Equestrian Collections

I've only bought blankets from them so far, but they have GREAT blanket sales and I've been really pleased. For instance, I got a Pessoa Alpine HW (1200D) blanket that I couldn't find for less than $150 anywhere (the average was around $200 when I was looking) else for around $95, plus shipping, from Equestrian Collections. I also got a MW Weatherbeeta for around $65 last winter. And, Lacey is a relatively hard to find size (69) but I've never had an issue finding the right size/price on EC. Shipping has always been pretty fast (about a week) too.
I would never pay their non-sale prices for things because I really feel like a lot of stuff is more expensive than it needs to be, but they have awesome sales!

I'm not a huge fan of their return policies (basically, once you try a blanket on your horse, you can't send it back) but so far everything has fit well so it's good. And, I figure that I'm paying enough under retail for the blankets I've gotten that if I needed to, I could just sell it somewhere else for closer to retail and make some money!

Customer service is also very helpful. I've emailed them in the morning and gotten responses within a few hours.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

So far I really like

Schneiders
Stateline
SmartPak
Tack of the Day (shipping may be slow but you are notified before you buy the deal AND it's good prices)

Dover is blegh IMO. The having to save paper catalogs and hunt through them is beyond irritating but good CS and decent sales. They annoy me enough though that I will purchase elsewhere if the same price.

Victory Canter - well... I did get the items I purchased and they did substitute a higher value item in place of an out-of-stock one, so that is good. However they are SLOW. Prices are good, quality is good, CS is not so great and it's pretty iffy if I will buy again. I shouldn't have to e-mail multiple times to get my stuff.

HorseLoverz, good prices and quality IF you know what you are after and purchase by the brand name. An Ovation girth is an Ovation girth irregardless of which vendor ships it to you, so if I know exactly what item and the company that makes it, I am fine purchasing from them. Shipping is beyond, like really beyond SLOW. Don't buy anything you want in the next month.

Not an online store persay but 
eBay My World - gorge-us.girls
sells Kerrits apparel she gets from their warehouse, prices are really good if you cannot visit the warehouse yourself, ships fast. I've ordered from her multiple times.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

Adams is my favorite. They also do a price match guarantee so if you just want to get it from there you can. Welcome To AdamsHorseSupplies

Horse Supplies, Dewormers, Equine Supplements & Tack - Horse.comis the same company as Horse Tack, Horse & Equine Supplies - Statelinetack.com, just different names. I like stateline better though. I guess that is just a matter of english and western, horse.com seems more western to me, or is that just me?

I wasn't sure if Saddles Tack Horse Supplies - ChickSaddlery.com was a scam or not, because once they had a weatherbeeta sale and the prices were so ridiculously low I wasn't sure if it was real or not, so we just bought from stateline and adams. 

For tack I shop at Dover Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian.although sometimes their "messy" website gets on my nerves. (I have found the same product, same size, in different prices). I get most of my chemicals at stateline and my really good random stuff I think I need at Adams.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> i like buying from pleasant ridge there really good you get it fast  and its cheap but good conditions. Plus if you order over 100$ its free shipping


yess! I ordered a pair of riding boots and 2 days later I got them. I had to return them regretfully because they were really too tall, but the customer service was very helpful in telling me how to send it back and I was refunded without any issues.

I love Greenhawk as well. I sometimes wished they had lower quality products that were less expensive since I don't need anything very fancy, but they always have great sales every year... so I sometimes get those pricey items for cheap.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Not sure if any of the sites over this way would be any good for most on here.

I will say that I was not at all impressed with English Saddle Pads & Horse Halter and have heard multiple stories about bad experiences with them.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I Love, Love, LOVE Rods Western Palace!!! www.rods.com

As implied by their name, they sell Western horse supplies, clothing, and decor. They do have a small english selection, but I'm not sure how good it is compared to Dover or something. They are based out of Colombus Ohio, so shipping is relatively quick. If you are really into the Western theme, They have _amazing_ (but a bit cashy) house decorrations. I got my bedding from them and I love how it looks and how comfortable it is.

I got the majority of my christmas and birthday presents from there last year! All of my family members had great experiences with them (Not to mention I loved the quality of the things I got From the company made solid twill show shirts to a gorgeous JT International headstall)

The only complaint I have with them is actually indirectly related to them. Almost two months ago I ordered a saddle pad that was half price from them. It was on backorder when I ordered it and I have yet to recieve it. (And I'm impatiently waiting for it :lol.

I highly recommend Rods to all the western riders out there!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahaha sorry I didn't put the link in! Greenhawk Harness & Equestrian

They have english, western, TB racing, STB racing, Harness, books, videos, blankets, riding apparel, health care, grooming and stable supplies. They have like... everything!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I also vote for Greenhawk, never have had a bad experience with them.

It's difficult up here in Canada, shipping often turns a bargain buy into a 'to expensive to consider' option.

I used to buy a lot of stuff from Green River Tack but no more, their shipping was always expensive to Canada, but often it was still worth it, but their customer service simply SUCKS, so they lost my custom.


----------



## peterjohnston (Apr 24, 2013)

smrobs said:


> Post your experiences with any online tack/supply stores. This will possibly help people to find a good place to order their stuff online and hopefully prevent anyone from getting screwed by someplace that has horrible customer service.
> 
> I do a lot of my shopping in these sites and I have been very satisfied with their prices, shipping, customer service, and quality of products so far.
> 
> ...


Try TexanSaddles.com if you really want genuine discounted western saddles and the shipping is free throughout the US. There appears to be no equal in terms of service and price as far as I know


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Subbing.

Sorry I'm late.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Horse Supplies | Horse Care | Horse Products | Horse Health USA I used to use a lot, along with Valleyvet and Statelinetack. When living in Germany we received out orders within a week through the military postal service.
Although limited in products,California Trace - Nutritional Support for Horses ships super fast and has extremely good customer service


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

The 2 most recent that I have used and loved the service:

Horse Muzzles | Grazing Muzzle | Horse Products | Equine Supply great grazing muzzles, and excellent customer service. I had a question about a particular product they sent me pictures illustrating why two of their products were not compatable

Riding Warehouse excellent shipping, seem to be competitively priced


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I've had good service from horse.com home of Country Supply.


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

I have to say I wasn't very happy with Western saddle Horse tack English saddles Pony saddle for sale - SaddleOnline Inc.

I ordered an Aussie from them a few years ago, and while it was super comfy for me, not so much for my horse. The way it was stuffed, it would have been a great fit for a horse that had a super sway back. I took it to a saddle guy and he said if he rearranged the stuffing to make it less curved, it would bring the metal hook in the back down onto my horse's back. Cheap saddle, I shouldn't have expected much different.

I ordered some replacement stirrup leathers for that saddle, and the ones I received were 2 different colors and the holes were poked in a different pattern. They wouldn't accept a return, even with pictures.

This was a few years ago, they may have changed since then...


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I usually order from SmartPak or Schneider's. I've ordered a few times from Adam's Horse Supply when they've had good deals on Irideon clothes but the last couple of times it has taken _forever_ to get my order. Of course, the other places aren't super fast either, since everything seems to ship from the east coast. I'd love to find a good online store that ships from somewhere a bit closer to me!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I have followed State Line Tack, Chick's and Dover Saddlery from mailed catalogs to online, over about 30 years. I used to buy my tack at auctions, but my boots, helmets and personal stuff at local tack shops. But, I sent my students to get their riding clothes, gloves, crops, and spurs through the places that are NOW online. These are NOT fly by night operations and I trust what I buy from them. When they tell you to measure THEN TAKE MEASUREMENTS!! If you're not sure, buy local so that you can try them on first for fit.
You can get some SUPER sale deals, BUT you need to know what you are buying in order to do so.
If you are new to horses, buy local. Once you've learned what kind of halter you like, or gloves, or show clothes or saddle pads you prefer, then you can take advantage of these places.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

I normally buy from Statelinetack when they have their 15-20% off sales. The shipping is super quick. I also use horse.com but they're kind of the same thing. Smartpak is great when they're doing their 'free shipping' I can get some good prices on supplements and not have to pay to ship a 20 pound container.

The problem I have with chicks is their organization on their website, and if something isn't in stock they often don't mention that but email you after you buy.


----------

